# Solved: Windows xp c000021a boot problem



## johnpepper (Aug 22, 2009)

I installed http://www.crystalxp.net/galerie/en.id.130.htm

It's a bricopack to make windows xp to look like vista or look better. I installed it because I thought my computer looked crappy.
Anyways it told me to restart and I did. The next time I did it said

Stop: UNKOWN HARD ERROR C000021A
UNKNOWN HARD ERROR

The rest of the screen was blue.

I decided to restart in safe mode. I tried to disabled everything in my msconfig. And somehow I restarted my pc next time and it didn't have the blue screen anymore!

But I don't want to disable everything. I want at least my antivirus to start at the startup, my internet, and my sound and other things I might need that are important. But I don't know what to enable or disable.

Someone help me please.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Have you uninstalled the bricopack via Add/Remove programs? If not, I'd give that a try. It should restore the system files it changed when it was installed, about 80 of them.
There are two files in the Windows Folder that list all the files changed/added.
One is BricoPackUninst.txt which is used to uninstall from the Recovery Console as noted on this page.
The other is BricoPackUninst.cmd, which uninstalls from within Windows. I doubt if this would work if you try running it directly, it's needs to be called from the Uninstaller.

Looks like it backs up the system files it changes to here: C:\WINDOWS\BricoPacks\SysFiles\
If that folder is still present, you should be able to uninstall.

If you have uninstalled it, or the uninstall fails, I would run the System File Checker:
*Start | Run*, type *SFC /scannow*, press *Enter*.
You will likely need your XP CD for it to copy files from.
That should replace the changed files.


----------



## johnpepper (Aug 22, 2009)

TheOutcaste said:


> Have you uninstalled the bricopack via Add/Remove programs? If not, I'd give that a try. It should restore the system files it changed when it was installed, about 80 of them.
> There are two files in the Windows Folder that list all the files changed/added.
> One is BricoPackUninst.txt which is used to uninstall from the Recovery Console as noted on this page.
> The other is BricoPackUninst.cmd, which uninstalls from within Windows. I doubt if this would work if you try running it directly, it's needs to be called from the Uninstaller.
> ...


I have uninstalled bricopack and it didn't say any errors or so. At the end it asked me even if I wanted to restore back the computer original look which was windows xp. I did check the box and after I uninstalled it, it told me I needed to restart my computer. I click Restart and I got that error. Weird thing is that it didn't say it supported service pack 3 cause I do have sp3 but the last time I installed it I guess it was fine. Maybe a suggestion is to install sp2 and reinstall bricopack? Then I can uninstall Bricopack and reinstall sp3?

Many people use sp2 rather then sp3 -.-. I thought the updated version was better but then I guess I was wrong maybe sp2 is better for my system after all.

My computer is HP. I never liked HP at all but I didn't buy it of course. But if I did I woulda bought a dell computer .
BTW I deleted the variable on the top and kept the one on the bottom just like you said.

Anyways
I did find a folder that was C:\WINDOWS\BricoPacks\SysFiles\ and it has some files in it.
Should I delete it?

O yes the cd is my brothers but I don't live with him so I do have some problems are using system file checker...

Maybe if I reinstalled the Bricopack again and do something?

I did reinstall it last time and uninstalled it but seems like I get the same error over and over again.

What if I reinstalled it and when it asked me to restart my computer I open msconfig and disable theme? That will turn off theme so I won't get the error and maybe I should uninstall it while theme isn't on. Ill try this right now. I'll tell you if I still get the error.

Thanks once again I'm confused what I have to do .


----------



## johnpepper (Aug 22, 2009)

TheOutcaste said:


> Have you uninstalled the bricopack via Add/Remove programs? If not, I'd give that a try. It should restore the system files it changed when it was installed, about 80 of them.
> There are two files in the Windows Folder that list all the files changed/added.
> One is BricoPackUninst.txt which is used to uninstall from the Recovery Console as noted on this page.
> The other is BricoPackUninst.cmd, which uninstalls from within Windows. I doubt if this would work if you try running it directly, it's needs to be called from the Uninstaller.
> ...


I tried reinstalling bricopack and disabling theme and then trying to uninstall Bricopack and I restarted my computer and enabled my theme just like I said in post 3 but I got the same error again. .


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

The *C:\WINDOWS\BricoPacks\SysFiles\* folder would contain the original Windows XP Files. If uninstalling didn't restore all of them correctly, I'm not sure what would end up in this folder after a re-install.

I think your best bet at this point is to get a hold of the XP disk and run SFC. If that doesn't resolve it, a repair install might be the fastest option. It shouldn't delete any existing files/programs, but always a good idea to have them backed up.


----------



## Asirah (Sep 15, 2006)

Go back into safe mode and enable your antivirus in msconfig. You don't have to enable anything else. That way you at least have protection while you figure this out.


----------



## Asirah (Sep 15, 2006)

By the way this is in the wrong forum category


----------



## johnpepper (Aug 22, 2009)

Asirah said:


> By the way this is in the wrong forum category


Yeah I noticed that and I didn't know how to change the topic but what good would do if I restarted in safe mode? My antivirus is Kaspersky by the way and it's registered. I don't have any virus, I'm sure of it. I scanned my computer anyways. It's just the systems or hardware's problem. I can start my computer normally, just as long as theme is disabled in msconfig. When it's enable I get the blue screen. I reckon this has something to do with my files in the system or either my registry.


----------



## johnpepper (Aug 22, 2009)

TheOutcaste said:


> The *C:\WINDOWS\BricoPacks\SysFiles\* folder would contain the original Windows XP Files. If uninstalling didn't restore all of them correctly, I'm not sure what would end up in this folder after a re-install.
> 
> I think your best bet at this point is to get a hold of the XP disk and run SFC. If that doesn't resolve it, a repair install might be the fastest option. It shouldn't delete any existing files/programs, but always a good idea to have them backed up.


I guess my best bet would just to use the computer as it is right now anyways. I'll try to get use to it I guess. But soon I'll get a new computer maybe when I go to high school nest year or maybe when I get a job of some sort. . I'll save up for it. At the mean time we need a professional at system files. Though no one can really fix my computer unless they see my computer's files which I can't likely get too. I mean there is this program called http://teamviewer.com/index.aspx. It allows you to use to see your freinds or who ever's computer. I never tried it before but you need to tell your friend your id or some sort and connect to their computer and you can control the computer. If someone wants to use my computer that way or any sort.... To help me I guess I can do it just don't use my cursor to go download viruses or try to do something bad or anything because I'll be watching you. If anything bad happens I'll shut down my computer manually . lol. I have a aim if your curios.


----------



## johnpepper (Aug 22, 2009)

I figured something out.
I have
Microsoft (R) Windows XP (R) (Build 2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.090206-1234: Service Pack 3.

I'd think this Bricopack used UXTHEME.DLL that wasn't compatible with my system so I need one that does. I need to restore my original Uxtheme.dll to the current state. To do that I would have to download it and replace my current one right now or just replace it or whatever.

Seems my xp is build 2600 so I'll try downloading sp3 build 5512 and then download Uxtheme.dll build 5512 and try patching and see if it patches my system so it can be compatible.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Your original uxtheme.dll file is in the C:\WINDOWS\BricoPacks\SysFiles folder, named Ux_uxtheme.dll if you still have the folder.

A copy may also be in the C:\Windows\System32\Dllcache folder, though I don't think it's there unless you've run SFC at some point.

It works fine on my SP3 system so it should be compatible.
My build number is different though:
Microsoft (R) Windows XP (R) (Build 2600.xpsp.080413-2111: Service Pack 3
I haven't been able to determine if your build number is for the final SP3, or a pre-release version. It may display that way if SP3 is integrated in the install, rather than being installed to an SP1 or SP2 installation.
If it's for one of the release candidates or a beta version, that might be the whole problem.


----------



## johnpepper (Aug 22, 2009)

Guess what I fixed the problem myself as a matter of fact. I installed UXtheme Patcher V.6. I patched my system restarted my computer and now my themes work now. Thanks all of you guys for these wonderful ideas and helping me think thoroughly what I need to be done. BTW the final sp3 is build 5512. So I don't have the final version. And this isn't a beta version I'm guessing. But thanks for all your help .


----------

